# Someone help!!! What to do?



## dcCichlids (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone please help me out!! I have a 48 gal Cichlids (5African Assorted 2 Jewel 1 electric yellow and a pleco) considerably small and a new tank (5months). My situation is, Im about to purchase a SW tank at the least 125 gal. I haven't deceided on rather to get a aggresive tank or a nice coral reef with all the bells and whistle, I know that it will be pricey but not sure on the maintance cost for either. I have spoken to someone at the local fish store and was told that some aggresive fish are harder to maintain and i will not be abel to get many in the same tank and no coral reefs is this true? Also what is the most i should spend on the whole setup SW without the fish?
I know I have jump all over....I'm just very excited about my new hobby, and just amazed at all of the knowledgeable individual's on the site and i have really leard a lot......Thanks too all.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

on a 125 gallon expect to pay $10-15/gallon initially


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

May I suggest some websites to compare prices to when dealing with the lfs

http://www.liveaquaria.com/
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/

otherwise they are great sites with great prices and customer service if you would like to go through them as far as equipment and fish.

I would suggest the following equipment for the 125 gallon fish only tank
125 gallon tank, stand, tops, and canopy
10-20 gallon quarantine complete setup (like the ones for freshwater)
100lbs of Sand
Instant Ocean Sea Salt
T-5 HO lighting
possibly 100lbs base rock and at least 25lbs liverock
29-55 gallon sump
Protien Skimmer
2X200 watt heaters
1 main circulation pump
overflow
4-6 powerheads
2-3 good books on the subject


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard damsels are like salt-water cichlids. Mean (esp. to each other), pretty, hardy (realively) and easier to breed than most. But reefs are totally different, something you can't do anything like in fresh, but also more $$ because of the lights and the need for super-clean water and live food.


----------

